# Getting called on in class



## macg (Sep 29, 2009)

I got called on in my Accounting class last night. Needless to say my anxiety was through the roof! And I flubbed and mumbled until my instructor became impatient and answered the problem herself, cutting me off in the process  I was so embarrassed. I had a difficult time sleeping last night, maybe got 3 hours of fitful sleep. 

Has anyone had this happen to them?? If so, how did you cope with your feelings of embarrassment??


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Whenever a teacher has called on me I automatically say 'I don't know' and that usually leads them to call on someone else. If they're wanting to persist and push the issue I'll just say 'No' until they leave me alone. I probably made myself look much more ridiculous by doing that, though. At times I've been kicked out of a class for a period because I'm perceived as 'rude' for not wanting to participate in the game. 


Just remember that you aren't forced to answer anything you don't want to. You're paying for the class and the class discussions are only a small portion of your grade. If you do the rest of the work then you'll pass easily.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I really hated when teachers called on you randomly. Half the time I was so caught off guard that even if I did know the answer, my anxiety was too high, so I'd just say "I don't know".

The worst is when teachers make class participation worth 10% or more of your overall grade.

In college, I had one teacher that had a rule if people participated enough in class then they don't have to take the test. It was an easy A for them, but pure hell for me. Of course I couldn't bring myself to participate, so I ended up having to take his ridiculously hard tests. I barely passed that class.


----------



## macg (Sep 29, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Just remember that you aren't forced to answer anything you don't want to. You're paying for the class and the class discussions are only a small portion of your grade. If you do the rest of the work then you'll pass easily.


You're right. Thanks.

And I should probably answer with "I don't know" as opposed to incoherent babbling next time, too. Ugh. Still cringing.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

macg said:


> I got called on in my Accounting class last night. Needless to say my anxiety was through the roof! And I flubbed and mumbled until my instructor became impatient and answered the problem herself, cutting me off in the process  I was so embarrassed. I had a difficult time sleeping last night, maybe got 3 hours of fitful sleep.
> 
> Has anyone had this happen to them?? If so, how did you cope with your feelings of embarrassment??


teachers dont call on students in my school but i call out the answers alot. most classes you dont need to raise your hand and call out the answers. i do it sort of quietly sometimes so the teacher asks me to speak up. i like having the right answer but i fear if im wrong ill be embarrased so i do it quietly.


----------



## lele (Sep 30, 2009)

I try to speak in a rather low voice because I know it will just crack any moment, and when that happens I pause for a moment and try to continue, many times without success. After, it's pretty much self hatred for a while.


----------



## Katielynn (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had similar experiences.

I tend to give a nervous smile with a desperate 'please ask someone else look' in my eyes. Surprisingly a lot of professors see the pain and panic on my face and do ask someone else. Needless to say, it's not the best way to go about it, but it works for me. I usually do feel really embarrassed the rest of class after that happens, but the embarrassment usually subsides once I'm alone. Sometimes I find it helpful go and sit in a bathroom stall after class so nobody can see me while I try to regain composure. 


On a side note, when I was in elementary school my mom explained to one of my teachers how nervous I got in class when she randomly called on people. So my teacher told me whenever she was going to call on me, she would look at me, then pause and look around the room for a moment, then call on me. It really wasn't a whole lot of help, but even a few seconds of warning was a little comforting.


----------

